# Load of Scamps



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Bite was Hot Tuesday we played hell with sharks all day but got our limit plus a nice Mahi!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Kickass job dude, one day I will hit a home run like that.


----------



## reely blessed (Oct 23, 2007)

Dang. You brought home 1/2 the Gulf


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

What was the bait of choice for the scamp?


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Live bait and fresh cut bait


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice work my man


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Nice haul!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang that was a haul.... good deal!!!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Damn.
Whyme


----------



## ReefWrangler22 (Jul 15, 2016)

Roughly how far out?


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

About 27 miles out


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Great day on the water!


----------

